# Ladies Friends (NSFW I guess ;))



## cauzimme (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey, 
It's been a while, most of the photography forum I used to post on are now almost dead, and since I'm back into this hobby, I do want to talk about photo! 

Here's an older shooting I did, had fun with friends, my first attempt at glamour photography.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 8, 2015)

I would classify this as more boudoir/pinup photos as opposed to glamour, but I think I like the second the best. It is the most intriguing because of the woman's coy look and the suggestion of nudity.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 8, 2015)

idk... 

I'm afraid that everything I have to say is not pretty, photography vise

you said you had fun, and I'd leave it at that 

sorry jmho


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 8, 2015)

Well that's the moment to hit me with your bulldozer, I'm not sensitive about this (Not art, not a personnal project, I won't cry), as I said, had fun with friends, drank champagne took some shots, those are all escorts photos, they wanted new pictures to advertise. I have 0 experience here and do have a lot of ladies friends who wants escorts photos as those photos are 1 years old and I didn't risk myself again yet. Any tricks, any suggestion ?


----------



## mmaria (Oct 9, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> ...those are all escorts photos, they wanted new pictures to advertise. I have 0 experience here and do have a lot of ladies friends who wants escorts photos as those photos are 1 years old and I didn't risk myself again yet. Any tricks, any suggestion ?


well I don't know anything about escort photos... 

but I can bmp this thread and maybe some guy here would have some suggestions


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2015)

I think 2 and 3 sell. Classy enough, naughty enough, and a nice level of mystery. The others make the girls look a little cheap but maybe that is what they are after. 

You didn't number them but a couple look like the flash is way to strong or not enough volume of light? Maybe softer lighting? Composition is excellent on all. 



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donde (Oct 10, 2015)

I think 5,6 & 7 make the subjects look appealing. The light seems a little harsh in 5 & 6 and I find the background to be distractingly cluttered and busy but otherwise quite nice.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't think the perspective or vantage point necessarily works in all of them (seeing the wall vent, odd perspective of the thigh, tattoo seems distracting because I can't tell what it is - assume it's a tattoo). The skin color seems to range from looking yellowish to purplish in some. I'd double check how the hair is arranged before taking the photo.

I agree this seems more boudoir/pinup girl than glamour. I can't say I know anything much about escort services in my area but these seem to be about more than just escorting if they're for use by a legit service (at least that's the impression I'm getting). Maybe it varies depending where you live.


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 10, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I agree this seems more boudoir/pinup girl than glamour. I can't say I know anything much about escort services in my area but these seem to be about more than just escorting if they're for use by a legit service (at least that's the impression I'm getting). Maybe it varies depending where you live.



Thanks for the advice, 
In Canada prostitution is legal, when I say escort, I mean sex workers.


----------



## Donde (Oct 10, 2015)

Your frankness is refreshing. I look forward to seeing more of your  work.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 10, 2015)

Not bad work--thanks for sharing and providing the details.  I think for an initial set, this is quite good.  Let me offer some overall thoughts:

1.  Remember the purpose (promoting these escorts) and as tempting as it is to find a creative angle or unique pose, don't forget the purpose.  They need to look sexy and attractive, not too explicit, no distortion.
2.  Eliminate clutter.  Especially for work that will go on the web (so lower quality photos and clutter and background detail can become distracting and just "noise")

Now, as to the photos:
#1:  Very appropriate for the purpose.  Eliminate that shower handle near her right breast.
#2:  My favorite of the bunch...a nice boudoir shot, effective promo shot for an escort.
#3:  Probably an effective escort promo shot and it hides her face (which for some women in this role is a positive).  You've got glare off of the panel behind her, you've compressed her body so she looks shorter and squat (more than she probably is).   And lighten the side of her hair facing the camera (you've got shine on the hair on top and on the side...a black void).  A little bit of postwork and this would be a fine escort promo photo.
#4:  Beautiful model, nice pose but you're so close below her that you get distortion (which is bad).  The light hanging from the ceiling is distracting.  The shadow on her face from her hair is distracting.  You could shoot the same model in the same pose but get 10 feet further back and with a different backdrop (plain white wall, seamless backdrop paper) and a narrow aperture and you'd have an excellent shot (both of a glamour/lingerie pose and for an escort...sexy without violating any local media ordinances).
#5 and #6:  some distortion (especially in #6) and lots of visual clutter.  A better shooting location with less distraction and a narrower aperture (f2.0) will take the same poses and work wonders.  Remember, part of my criticism for "clutter" is a recognition that on  a website you don't want a lot of distracting clutter given the lower quality of the photos.
#7: I love playing with mirrors and reflections, this has potential for being a lovely art shot with some tinkering.  But for the purposes of this shot, I think she's too close to the mirror.
#8:  Good escort pose (sexy, not too revealing, hides her face for women who want to do that with publicity shots of this work).  I would like to see this lit a little better...the falloff with the mirror means that she has some arms and torso and the rest of the mirror is black.

Overall, some nice stuff for your first try at this and some lovely ladies.


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow, that is some great advice. Thank you very much, i'll definitively work on the clutter and the distortion, I did find it hard to shoot in a room where you don't have much place, I guess the trick is practice and finding the right angles.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 11, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> Wow, that is some great advice. Thank you very much, i'll definitively work on the clutter and the distortion, I did find it hard to shoot in a room where you don't have much place, I guess the trick is practice and finding the right angles.


Also, the more you can use a narrow depth-of-field (stupid error in my post--I meant to say "narrow DoF" and "wide aperture" and reversed it--duh), the more you can render some of the "clutter" irrelevant or just a blur....which is what you want to do anyway for images that may be going up on a website or in an adult newspaper ad (meaning:  not lot of megapixels on the photo).


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 11, 2015)

That clarified that... escort service here is to accompany someone to an event etc. (supposedly, sometimes you read about one that is a front for illegal prostitution and the women usually seem to have been sexually abused themselves and/or are addicts and do this to get drugs).

You can use a different aperture and make clutter in the background less noticeable but sometimes it can still be noticeable, it seems to depend on what it is (you may have an out of focus box instead of a vent but it's still there). Not easy in a tight space. Helps to notice the background when thinking about where to set up a shot.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 12, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> That clarified that... escort service here is to accompany someone to an event etc. (supposedly, sometimes you read about one that is a front for illegal prostitution and the women usually seem to have been sexually abused themselves and/or are addicts and do this to get drugs).



escort here is just a "nice" name for a prostitute


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Maria, now I know! I already did a quick search anyway, and the situation in Montreal doesn't sound so good, not when the article talked about women wanting to work together for safety reasons, etc. Looks like it's expected for laws to change there so I don't know how useful the photos will be after all.


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 12, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Thanks Maria, now I know! I already did a quick search anyway, and the situation in Montreal doesn't sound so good, not when the article talked about women wanting to work together for safety reasons, etc. Looks like it's expected for laws to change there so I don't know how useful the photos will be after all.




Law already changed, its legal to sell illegal to purchase, they victimized sex workers, it's called the Nordic model, it's bullshit but its not affecting the industry at all.  Being myself a SW, I can say that the situation is fine, many independant ladies, working together. My bestie and I created a Cooperative, we give independant the tools of success, how to advertise, manage booking, assure your safety, appartements to receive, drivers... We proud ourself to be strong independant woman. We do not take money from them, we ask for an appartment fee by hour and with the over we purchase wine and spirits for clients, condoms, soap, shampoo, toilet paper, and advertisement. Independant ladies over the same banneer. Being big in Mtl we are often invited in industry party and the industry isnt bad... Street prostitution osnt the norm, pimp either. Theres a lot of agency, im not a big fan as i think ypu should earn your money by booking your clients yourself no easy way, but its not everyone who have thebusiness fibers.


----------



## doggcc (Oct 12, 2015)

mmaria said:


> idk...
> 
> I'm afraid that everything I have to say is not pretty, photography vise
> 
> ...


[emoji14] 

Sent from my ZTE V811 using Tapatalk


----------

